# Naturheilmittel



## Mausoline (29. April 2011)

Die EU will viele pflanzliche Naturheilmittel verbieten.
Bitte schaut euch das an und helft mit.
Vielen Dank 

http://www.avaaz.org/de/eu_herbal_medicine_ban/?cl=1044943485&v=8990

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32004L0024:DE:HTML


----------



## user_0815 (29. April 2011)

klar... die chemiekonzerne scheffeln ja als weltgrößter industriezweig noch nich genug kohle 

unbedingt reinziehen: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=8811031952524340682#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (29. April 2011)

Die Richtlinie ist von 2004 und ist bereits in nationales Recht umgesetzt worden. Warum jetzt plötzlich der Aufruf, es würden angebliche alle Naturheilmittel "verboten" werden?
http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/naturheilmittel-keine-gefahr-fuer-lavendel-salbei-und-kamille-1623420.html


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. April 2011)

Nur, weil Natur drauf steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch gut ist. Auch Natur"heil"mittel haben Nebenwirkungen, manchmal sogar ziemlich heftig und nicht berechenbare Wechselwirkungen, wenn man noch andere Medikamente nimmt.

Und natürlich verdient die Pharmaindustrie Geld, jeder bekommt doch schließlich Geld für seine Arbeit! Im Gegensatz zu den Natur"heil"mittel müssen die Pharmakonzerne sehr teure Wirksamkeitsstudien machen und einen Beleg für selbige. Dazu muss genau bekannt sein, welches Medikament welche unerwünschte Wirkung (Nebenwirkungen) haben kann. Das dient dem Schutz der Verbraucher. Nichts anderes wird von Naturheilmitteln verlangt, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe! Sie fallen nicht mehr unter die Lebensmittel und die, die sie verkaufen müssen genau angeben wofür was gut ist und was es an unerwünschten Wirkungen geben kann... UND welche Wechselwirkungen es geben kann. Das war bisher nicht so und ich finde das gut!

So war zum Beispiel lange nicht bekannt, dass Johanniskraut die Wirkung von hormonellen Kontrazeptiva (Pille) beeinträchtigen kann... 

Generell sollte man sich stets vor Augen halten, das Natur nicht immer = gut ist, auch der Tod ist natürlich!


----------



## user_0815 (30. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu den Natur"heil"mittel müssen die Pharmakonzerne sehr teure Wirksamkeitsstudien machen und einen Beleg für selbige. Dazu muss genau bekannt sein, welches Medikament welche unerwünschte Wirkung (Nebenwirkungen) haben kann. Das dient dem Schutz der Verbraucher.


haha ich lach mich kaputt... die pharmaunternehmen schreiben sich z.t. ihre zulassungen selbst, die entsprechende behörde setzt nur ihren willi drunter - genau wie es bei lebensmitteln gemacht wird.

auch werden in deutschland zulassungen einfach aus den usa übernommen, ohne irgendwelche prüfungen / tests...

zieh dir das video oben rein, dann siehst du die pharmaindustrie mit offenen augen...


----------



## Kettenglied (30. April 2011)

Der Dr. Rath.....behauptet der noch immer das Krebs mit Vitaminen heilbar ist?


----------



## user_0815 (30. April 2011)

keine ahnung...ist ja hierfür auch völlig unerheblich. alle im vortrag genannten fakten können nachgeprüft bzw. gegoogelt werden.


----------



## trhaflhow (30. April 2011)

Ich liebe Naturheilmittel....... Z.B. Digitalis ups das wird auch von der böser Pharmaindustrie vertrieben. Naja hat aber trotzdem schon viele Leben gerettet, bzw lebenswert gemacht


----------



## Kettenglied (1. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> keine ahnung...ist ja hierfür auch völlig unerheblich.



Informiere dich doch erstmal bitte WER dieser Dr. Rath ist und was er selbst so treibt.



> alle im vortrag genannten fakten können nachgeprüft bzw. gegoogelt werden.



Genauso kann man auch nach Fakten googeln die das Gegenteil besagen.


----------



## user_0815 (1. Mai 2011)

hab ich. ist für dieses thema völlig irrelevant.

mir eigentlich auch egal ob du dir den vortrag reinziehst, ein unwissender mehr oder weniger... drauf geschissen


----------



## trhaflhow (1. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> hab ich. ist für dieses thema völlig irrelevant.
> 
> mir eigentlich auch egal ob du dir den vortrag reinziehst, ein unwissender mehr oder weniger... drauf geschissen



Oh.oh.
Wenn jemand die Argumente ausgehen wird er/sie vulgär


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Mai 2011)

Für einen Wirksamkeitsbeleg benötigt man in der Regel doppel verblindete placebokontrollierte Studien... mir wäre es völlig neu, dass so was auch für Lebensmittel verlangt wird 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Placebo

Der Weg, bis ein Medikament zugelassen wir ist in der Regel ein (sehr) langer und mehrjähriger Prozess. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arzneimittelzulassung

Von der Forschung bis zum fertigen Medikament kostet das schon einiges an Geld. Was zum einen zum Beispiel zur Folge hat dass es für Frühchen und sehr seltene Erkrankungen wenig bis gar keine adäquaten Medikamente gibt. Der Aufwand ist für die Unternehmen nicht rentabel , die Forschung zu teuer im Hinblick auf den zu erwartenden Absatz.

Ein Probelm der Naturheilmittel ist auch, die natürliche sehr schwankende  Konzentration des Wirkstoffgehalts, wodurch ein genaues Dosieren unmöglich wird... man kann also zu wenig nehmen oder auch zu viel. Beides ist nicht so der Kracher. In industriell hergestellten Medikamenten stimmt die Wirkstoffkonzentration bis auf den Punkt und die Nebenwirkungen können eventuell sogar reduziert werden.  

Man kann davon ausgehen, dass die meisten Medikamente nachdem Vorbild der Natur geschaffen wurden, eben nur besser verträglich und genauer dosierbar gemacht wurden oder für bestimmte Erkrankungen wirksamer. (Der Begriff Chemie ist da zu unrecht negativ behaftet, solche Leute haben meistens gar keine Ahnung davon wie viel Chemie in unserer Natur eigentlich drin steckt)


----------



## swe68 (1. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> ....
> Von der Forschung bis zum fertigen Medikament kostet das schon einiges an Geld. Was zum einen zum Beispiel zur Folge hat dass es für Frühchen und sehr seltene Erkrankungen wenig bis gar keine adäquaten Medikamente gibt. Der Aufwand ist für die Unternehmen nicht rentabel , die Forschung zu teuer im Hinblick auf den zu erwartenden Absatz.
> ....



Manchmal werden die Medikamente auch wieder vom Markt genommen, weil der Absatz nicht stimmt.

Es ist leider ziemlich frustrierend, an einer sehr seltenen Krankheit zu leiden.

Mich wundert das Mißtrauen gegenüber der Pharmaindustrie also gar nicht.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Mai 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Manchmal werden die Medikamente auch wieder vom Markt genommen, weil der Absatz nicht stimmt.
> 
> Es ist leider ziemlich frustrierend, an einer sehr seltenen Krankheit zu leiden.



Meiner Meinung nach müsste das gesetzlich irgendwie geregelt werden, das ein bestimmter Prozentsatz der hergestellten Medikamente aus einem solchen nicht rentablen Bereich kommen. 

Ich kenne das von den Frühchen, denen Ärzte Medikamente für Erwachsene geben müssen, dadurch in der Dosierung praktisch blind sind und  "nur" Erfahrungswerte haben, weil die Studien zu teuer sind und sich nicht lohnen... da spielt der ehtische Aspekt aber auch eine große Rolle, wer gibt sein Kind schon für eine solche Studie her? Ich würde das nicht tun, wobei ich meine zu wissen, dass das sowieso nicht erlaubt ist.

Was seltene Erkrankungen betrifft, gibt es manchmal eine Art Lobby durch Prominente, dann hat man "Glück", wenn nicht ist man der Dumme.


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Mai 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mich wundert das Mißtrauen gegenüber der Pharmaindustrie also gar nicht.



Mich wundert es auch nicht, und ich kann es zum Teil auch wirklich nach vollziehen. Aber man muss da schon trennen können. Die Sache mit den Naturheilmitteln hat durch aus ihre Berechtigung und dient dem Verbraucherschutz, wer in Chemie ein wenig aufgepasst hat und sich etwas mit dem Thema beschäftigt wird das wissen.

Andererseits sind das natürlich profitorientierte Unternehmen, was bei einem solch sensiblen Thema (Erkrankungen, Gesundheit, Menschenleben) katastrophale Folgen haben kann, wenn etwas aus blinder Profitgier schief gehen kann, dazu kommen ja gerade bei neuen Medikamenten eh noch mögliche unbekannte Langzeitschäden.

Ein Risiko gibt es immer wenn man Medikamente nimmt, egal ob Aspirin oder Johanniskraut. Das hat man aber auch wenn man sie nicht nimmt. Da sollte man halt mit dem Rat eines Arztes abwägen.


----------



## user_0815 (1. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Für einen Wirksamkeitsbeleg benötigt man in der Regel doppel verblindete placebokontrollierte Studien... mir wäre es völlig neu, dass so was auch für Lebensmittel verlangt wird



mitdenken iss auch so ne kunst... bei lebensmitteln werden die zulassungen selbst geschrieben und von der zulassungsbehörde lediglich unterzeichnet, genauso wie bei einigen medikamenten




swe68 schrieb:


> Manchmal werden die Medikamente auch wieder vom Markt genommen, weil der Absatz nicht stimmt.
> 
> Es ist leider ziemlich frustrierend, an einer sehr seltenen Krankheit zu leiden.
> 
> Mich wundert das Mißtrauen gegenüber der Pharmaindustrie also gar nicht.


so siehts aus... warum gibt es in afrika so viele leidende kinder? einfach weil sie kein geld haben mit dem sie medikamente bezahlen könnten... es gibt keinen markt, kein interesse seitens der pharmaindustrie.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (1. Mai 2011)

Die Pharmaindustrie gibt mehr Geld für die Werbung (!) aus, als für die Forschung. Schon gewusst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teufelszyklop2 (1. Mai 2011)

user_0815 schrieb:


> so siehts aus... warum gibt es in afrika so viele leidende kinder? einfach weil sie kein geld haben mit dem sie medikamente bezahlen könnten... es gibt keinen markt, kein interesse seitens der pharmaindustrie.



Natürlich kann die Pharmaindustrie nicht einfach ihre Medikamente nach Afrika geben. Das klingt hart und das ist es auch. Und wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist fände ich es gut wenn du/sie täglich 20% deines Gehaltes Spenden würdest!


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. Mai 2011)

*Zur Klarstellung:*
Nicht die Heilkräuter werden verboten, sondern der Verkauf der Heilkräuter durch nicht autorisierte Personen. D.h. bis auf wenige Kräuter bekommt man Auszüge nur noch in Apotheken, was natürlich den Preis steigert.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> *Zur Klarstellung:*
> Nicht die Heilkräuter werden verboten, sondern der Verkauf der Heilkräuter durch nicht autorisierte Personen. D.h. bis auf wenige Kräuter bekommt man Auszüge nur noch in Apotheken, was natürlich den Preis steigert.



WAS!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Ich liebe Naturheilmittel....... Z.B. Digitalis ups das wird auch von der böser Pharmaindustrie vertrieben. Naja hat aber trotzdem schon viele Leben gerettet, bzw lebenswert gemacht



Das ist kein Argument. Viele Pharmazeutika basieren auf Pflanzen und viele frei verkäufliche Pharmazeutika haben erhebliche, auch sehr gefährliche Nebenwirkungen, sind aber trotzdem auf dem Markt (Beispiel: Aspirin)


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das ist kein Argument. Viele Pharmazeutika basieren auf Pflanzen und viele frei verkäufliche Pharmazeutika haben erhebliche, auch sehr gefährliche Nebenwirkungen, sind aber trotzdem auf dem Markt (Beispiel: Aspirin)



Naturheilmittel (wir reden hier von Phytotherapie) aber auch!!!



> Körperlich gefährlich werden kann eine Johanniskraut-Therapie durch die ausgeprägte Wechselwirkung der Pflanze mit anderen Medikamenten. Der Grund: Johanniskraut  verstärkt im Körper die Bildung bestimmter Enzyme. Diese  P450-Cytochrome sind am Abbau von etwa der Hälfte aller Medikamente  beteiligt. Werden die Enzyme vermehrt gebildet, so bauen sie die  Medikamente mitunter so stark ab, dass die Wirkung ausbleibt. Betroffen  sind unter anderem Immunsuppressiva Gerinnungshemmer,  Protease-Inhibitoren und vermutlich auch die Anti-Baby-Pille. Auf die  Wirkung von Antidepressiva dagegen hat Johanniskraut  wahrscheinlich die genau entgegengesetzte Wirkung: Da das  Pflanzenmittel ebenso wie Trizyklika oder SSRIs die Wiederaufnahme von  Neurotransmittern hemmt, können sich diese Stoffe gegenseitig  verstärken.



Mal ein Beispiel am Johanniskraut...

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/gesu...mungsaufheller-mit-nebenwirkungen-577695.html


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Naturheilmittel (wir reden hier von Phytotherapie) aber auch!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle Medikamenten sind in der Regel mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Aber Heilpflanzenauszüge werden jetzt nur noch teuer. Finde ich schei ss e. Die Apotheken und Großpharma funktionieren wie eine Mafia.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Alle Medikamenten sind in der Regel mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Aber Heilpflanzenauszüge werden jetzt nur noch teuer. Finde ich schei ss e. Die Apotheken und Großpharma funktionieren wie eine Mafia.



Weil sie eine Zulassung als Arzneimittel benötigen, was völlig korrekt ist, und nicht mehr unter das Lebensmittelgesetz fallen! Daher sind sie dann auch nur noch in der Apotheke erhältlich und nicht mehr in Drogerien.


----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2011)

ist die naturheilmafia nicht so schlimm wie die pharma-mafia?


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Mai 2011)

http://www.esowatch.com/ge/index.php?title=Verkaufsverbot_für_Heilpflanzen

Hier ist auch alles nochmal genau und gut und richtig erklärt!


----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2011)

Die Richtlinie dient zur Harmonisierung des EU-Verhältnisses von Humanarzneimitteln hinsichtlich traditioneller pflanzlicher Arzneimittel. Was Arzneimittel sind, steht im Arzneimittelgesetz  Lebensmittel, Medizinprodukte oder Kosmetika gehören nicht dazu. 

Die Richtlinie bezieht sich außerdem ausschließlich auf so genannte Fertigarzneimittel, die industriell produziert und abgepackt werden. Sogenannte Rezepturarzneien, die grundsätzlich keinen Zulassungsprozess durchlaufen müssen und einem frisch in der Apotheke angerührt werden, sind von der Regelung überhaupt nicht betroffen. Und auch nicht die Kräuter, die auf der Wiese wachsen, denn diese sind schlicht keine Arzneimittel  und erst recht keine Fertigarzneimittel. 

Es geht also überhaupt nicht darum, Kräutersammler zu kriminalisieren oder überhaupt Heilpflanzen zu verbieten. Erst wenn diese Pflanzen als Medikamente industriell vermarktet werden sollen, greift das Arzneimittelrecht, und man kann als Patient mit Fug und Recht fordern, dass diese Produkte ordnungsgemäß auf Sicherheit und Wirksamkeit geprüft werden.

Und das ist auch gut so, denn wohin kämen wir, wenn jeder seine Medikamente frei von "Behördenschikane" auf den Markt bringen könnte? Diese Verhältnisse hatten wir bereits: Bis 1971 mussten Medikamente lediglich registriert werden, ohne dass Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit von offizieller Seite kontrolliert wurden. Der Contergan-Skandal war schließlich eine Folge dieser Praxis. 

http://www.wissenschaft-online.de/artikel/1054113&_z=859070


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2011)

@dubbel
DANKE


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2011)

An deinem Beispiel: Johanniskraut in solche Dosierungen ist sowieso nur in Apotheken erhältlich. Solche Regelungen sind ein Würgegriff der Industrie. Finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Mai 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> An deinem Beispiel: Johanniskraut in solche Dosierungen ist sowieso nur in Apotheken erhältlich. Solche Regelungen sind ein Würgegriff der Industrie. Finde ich nicht gut.



Ja, weil das Gesetz schon 2005 umgesetzt wurde


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Mai 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ja, weil das Gesetz schon 2005 umgesetzt wurde




Würde gern wissen, was es vor und nach 2005 gekostet hat. 

von Dubbels Link

"Es besteht ein vereinfachtes Registrierungsverfahren für pflanzliche Arzneimittel, die mindestens dreißig Jahre in dieser Zusammensetzung verwendet wurden und für die die beanspruchte Wirksamkeit damit "plausibel" ist. *Zusätzlich muss die Unschädlichkeit der Anwendung nachgewiesen werden*. Wenn die Hersteller verschlafen, diese Belege vor Verstreichen einer bereits im letzten Jahr ausgelaufenen Übergangsfrist vorzulegen, *erlischt die Zulassung vieler traditioneller pflanzlicher Arzneimittel am 30.04.2011. Und das ist der eigentliche Grund der ganzen Aufregung*."

Ist alles mit Kosten verbunden - was kleinere Hersteller nicht aufbringen kann. Das ist mein Einwand.


----------



## dubbel (2. Mai 2011)

1.) der wirkstoff wird zugelassen, nicht das produkt. 
die kosten lassen sich also aufteilen.

2.) wieso soll ich ein arzneimittel anbieten dürfen, das sich jeder kontrolle entzieht? 
zur not kann der wirkstoff bzw. das produkt ja weiterhin verkauft werden, nur eben nicht als medikament deklariert.


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1.)
> zur not kann der wirkstoff bzw. das produkt ja weiterhin verkauft werden, *nur eben nicht als medikament deklariert*.



Ist dem so? Hängt das nicht auch von Produkt und Wirkstoffmenge ab ob es unter das Arzneimittelrecht fällt oder nicht?


----------

